

Markdown to Deck.js converter for meetups and brownbags - mcwhittemore
http://deckmd.willrobotsdream.com/

======
mcwhittemore
Recently I had to turn a bunch of notes I'd taken in markdown into a
presentation. So I threw together a nodejs parser that transformed the
markdown into a single file deck.js app. Figured some others might find it
interesting/useful.

